# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  7 mẹo nhỏ giúp game mobile tồn tại trên App Store

## kanhtran

Tại sự kiện GOInvovate được diễn ra tại Kuala Lumper, Malaysia hồi giữa tháng 10 vừa qua, ông Anton Soeharyo, người sáng lập và CEO của Touchten Games, đã có một bài diễn thuyết nhằm chia sẻ với khán giả những “mẹo nhỏ” cơ bản để giữ sản phẩm mình tồn tại trên App Store.

Ảnh minh họa


Hiện nay, Touchten Games đang có hơn 20 game mobile được vận hành rộng rãi, trong đó có nhiều sản phẩm đạt hơn 10 triệu lượt tải về và lọt vào bảng xếp hạng top 10 ở 43 nước trên thế giới. Sau đây, chúng ta sẽ đến với 7 mẹo nhỏ giúp game mobile để tồn tại trên App Store theo chia sẻ của ông Soeharyo:
*Tối ưu hóa App Store*
Đây là chìa khóa để có lượt tải về mãnh mẽ trên App Store. Ông Soeharyo nói rằng việc tìm kiếm ứng dụng được đến từ 3 yếu tố: được lọt vào danh sách top (69%), lượng traffic tìm kiếm (30%) và truyền miệng (1%). Do đó, các nhà phát triển cần phải lựa chọn những từ khóa hot đang được tìm kiếm nhiều để đưa vào tên game, và có cả hình minh họa lẫn logo hấp dẫn nữa.

Ảnh minh họa


*Người sử dụng là thượng đế*
Hãy giữ cho lượng người sử dụng của mình luôn cảm thấy thoải mái, vui vẻ và được tôn trọng. Bạn nên lắng nghe những phản hồi từ họ và quan trọng hơn là bắt tay làm việc với chúng.
*Đừng quên các thứ tiếng bản địa*
Tiếng Anh là ngôn ngữ phổ biến nhất thế giới, đó là chuyện ai cũng biết, nhưng chúng ta cũng đừng nên quên rằng vẫn còn nhiều quốc gia và một lượng lớn dân số thế giới không hề sử dụng tiếng Anh làm ngôn ngữ chính. Ông Soeharyo cho biết rằng tiếng Anh chỉ chiếm có 27% thị trường game mobile mà thôi, do dó các nhà sản xuất hãy hướng tới cả 73% còn lại nữa.

Ảnh minh họa


*Gửi email tới ban quản trị*
Việc gửi email liên lạc tới những người quản lí App Store và Google Play đã giúp các sản phẩm của Touchten Games tốt hơn nhiều lần. “Họ cũng là con người và họ đang tìm kiếm những tựa game hay”, ông Soeharyo nói.
*Yêu cầu và bạn sẽ nhận lại*
Hãy yêu cầu người sử dụng đánh giá sản phẩm của bạn, tốt nhất là bảo họ cho 5 sao.

Ảnh minh họa


*Biết tự quảng bá bản thân*
Làm quen với những người trong ngành truyền thông là một chuyện tốt, và điều đó sẽ giúp bạn có thể dễ dàng quảng bá thương hiệu, nhận được sự chú ý của nhiều người khác.
*Hỗ trợ lẫn nhau*
Với tư cách là một nhà phát triển game, bạn hãy hỗ trợ và ủng hộ những người đồng nghiệp khác, giúp đỡ lẫn nhau là một phương án tốt để có thể cùng tồn tại và tăng trưởng.
>>*Các xu hướng game mobile thịnh hành ở Châu Á*

----------

